# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Stress, Αγχος, Φόβος, Γενικευμένη Αγχώδης Διαταραχή >  Seropram - xanax

## joanna79

Καλημέρα , μήπως έχει ακολουθήσει κανείς αγωγή με seropram kai xanax?Σήμερα , αφού άλλαξα γιατρό, και πήγα σε ψυχίατρο - ψυχοθεραπευτή ,μου έδωσε αυτά τα δύο .Πάσχω απο αγοραφοβία και κρίσεις πανικού εδώ και 5 χρόνια...και εύχομαι να καλυτερέψω μ αυτή την αγωγή. Οι δόσεις βέβαια είναι μικρές τις πρώτες ημέρες γιατί του είπα πως φοβάμαι....για 5 ημέρες σεροπραμ 1/4 κάθε βράδυ, απ την 6η μέρα και μετά 1/2 και απ την 12η 1 χάπι κάθε βράδυ.Και τα ξαναξ μισο χάπι κάθε βράδυ των ο,5 mg...Άν κάποιος γνωρίζει ας μου απαντήσει παρακαλώ...ευχαριστώ.

----------


## haniel

MH FOVASAI TIPOTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!E ISAI GLUKAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
TRUST ME AND YOUR DOCTORRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !MAKIAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## joanna79

an den eixa kai esena ti tha imoun sti gh???:-))) s euxaristw koritsaki!!!euxomai oloi edw \'\'mesa\'\' s auto to site pou briskomaste, na ginoun opws epithimoun grigora!xwris fobies ktl....eimaste eausthita plasmata ti na kanoume!!!!!!!

----------


## Negel

Έχω ξεκινήσει αγωγή εδώ και ένα μήνα με την αγωγή που είπες αλλά η δόση σου είναι μικρή,δεν ξέρω γιάυτό,γενικά γνωρίζω ότι είναι ένα φάρμακο με τις ελάχιστες παρενέργειες.Δεν με πολύβοηθάει...έκανα το λάθος και άλλαξα αγωγή για ακόμα καλύτερα και πήγα πίσω.Με είχε κάπως βοηθήσει το effexor προσωπικά.Έιχες κάνει άλλη αγωγή?

----------


## joanna79

geia sou Negel,

eixa kairo na mpw sto site..kai molis twra eida to minima soy.
Eixa kanei mia therapeia me ta cympalta alla mono gia 3 meres!me tinaksan ston aera!foveres parenergeies parolo pou lene oti einai kala.den kserw, isws o giatros mou eixe dwsei lathos dosologia,isws to mualo mou, den kserw,ti na pw.pantws twra exw allaksei giatro,kai o kainourios mou dwse auta pou egrapsa.xthes ekleisa ena mina agwgis alla den exw dei apotelesmata akomi...eksakolouthw na exw panikous alla isws elaxista ligoterous.i dosi ontws einai mikri, giati eixa fobithei para polu me tin prohgoumeni agwgi kai to eipa ston kainourio mou giatro!kanw upomoni..auto,tipota allo.metraw tis meres mipws kai ginw kalutera.esu?

----------


## Αλέξανδρος24

τζοανα θα καλυτερεψεις μην ανησυχεις!
ετσι να σκεφτεσαι!
ολα θα πανε καλα αρκει κ η ψυχολογια σου να ναι ψηλα!!

----------


## joanna79

Σ ευχαριστώ Αλέξανδρε...
γι αυτή την μέρα ζω!!!!! 4-5 χρόνια...έχω φάει σχεδόν τα καλύτερα μου χρόνια με όλες τις ψυχοσωματικές βλακείες!Έπρεπε να φτάσω στο αμήν για να ξεκινήσω θεραπεία...ένας μήνας είναι μικρό διάστημα και δεν έχω ακόμη την απαίτηση να δω αποτελέσματα..άλλωστε έχω μάθει να κάνω υπομονή πλέον!

----------


## stress

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ!JOANNA, ΑΝ ΤΟ 79 ΔΕΙΧΝΕΙ ΤΟ ΕΤΟΣ ΓΕΝΝΗΣΗΣ, ΤΟΤΕ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΣΥΝΟΜΗΛΙΚΕΣ. ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΑΓΩΓΗ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΑΝΤΙΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΠΤΙΚΟ, ΑΛΛΑ ΕΠΑΙΡΝΑ LADOSE. ΑΡΓΗΣΑΝ ΛΙΓΕΣ ΜΕΡΕΣ ΝΑ ΔΡΑΣΟΥΝ. ΜΗ ΦΟΒΑΣΑΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΕ, ΕΧΕ ΕΜΠΙΣΤΟΣΥΝΗ ΣΤΟ ΓΙΑΤΡΟ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΣΙΓΑ ΣΙΓΑ ΘΑ ΔΕΙΣ ΒΕΛΤΙΩΣΗ. ΕΠΑΙΡΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΧΑΝΑΧ. ΜΕ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΑΝ ΑΡΚΕΤΑ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΠΩ. ΣΤΑΔΙΑΚΑ, ΟΣΟ ΤΑ ΑΝΤΙΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΠΤΙΚΑ ΕΠΙΔΡΟΥΣΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΨΥΧΟΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ, ΑΡΧΙΣΑ - ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΘΟΔΗΓΗΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΓΙΑΤΡΟΥ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ-ΝΑ ΕΛΑΤΤΩΝΩ ΤΑ ΧΑΝΑΧ ΚΑΙ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΤΑ ΕΚΟΨΑ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣ. ΟΛΑ ΘΑ ΠΑΝ ΚΑΛΑ!

----------


## Thinker

Καλησπέρα σε όλους θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω κάποιον σχετικά με τα xanax. Πως έχεται βιώση την αγχόληση; Μπορείτε να οδηγήσεται, να κάνεται μια παρουσίαση εργασίας να συνεχίσεται μετά τη λήψη τους τη βόλτα σας. Θέλω να πάρω αλλά το σκέφτομαί.

----------


## stress

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ TΗΙΝΚΕR!ΕΠΑΙΡΝΑ ΧΑΝΑΧ ΩΣ ΕΞΗΣ: ΑΡΧΙΚΑ 1/2 ΤΟ ΠΡΩΙ ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΑ, ΤΟ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΔΕΝ ΜΟΥ ΕΦΕΡΝΕ ΥΠΝΗΛΙΑ-ΙΣΩΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΠΑΙΡΝΑ ΤΑ ΠΙΟ ΕΛΑΦΡΑ. ΠΗΓΑΙΝΑ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΑ ΣΤΗ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΜΟΥ. Η ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΤΟΤΕ ΑΚΟΜΗ ΔΕΝ ΟΔΗΓΟΥΣΑ. ΕΝΙΩΘΑ ΚΑΛΑ ΟΜΩΣ, ΔΕΝ ΜΕ ΚΟΙΜΙΖΕ ΔΗΛΑΔΗ. ΕΚΤΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΟ, ΕΠΑΙΡΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΕΙΧΑ ΔΥΝΑΤΗ ΚΡΙΣΗ. ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΟΤΙ ΜΟΥ ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΗΣΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ. ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΣΥΖΗΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΓΙΑΤΡΟ ΣΟΥ

----------


## joanna79

Καλησπέρα παιδιά και ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις. Βασικά τα xanax πέρνω και γω την μικρότερη δόση κάθε βράδυ , δηλαδή μισό χάπι των ο,5 mg. και ενα ολοκληρο seropram....το xanax είναι όντως πολύ καλό και μην φοβάσαι για οδήγηση κτλ...και γω οδηγώ και δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα.απλά ηρεμείς.τίποτα άλλο.βασικά εκεί που οδηγώ εγώ δεν κυκλοφορεί αμάξι...χαχα..προσπαθώ να αποφεύγω την κίνηση με νύχια και με δόντια.προτιμώ να κάνω αρκετά χιλιόμετρα παραπάνω , παρά να μένω στάσιμη στα φανάρια και στην κίνηση....αυτό με σκοτώνει.θέλει πολύ υπομονή όσο αναφορά με τα χάπια.ο γιατρός μου είπε: καλά τα χάπια αλλά πρέπει και απο μόνη σου να προσπαθήσεις...αυτό μου φάνηκε βουνό!!!!και σαν να νιώθω πως τα χαπάκια θα τα κάνω χρήση για αιώνες γιατί δεν βλέπω να προσπαθώ απο μόνη μου.αρνητικές σκέψεις σε κάθε μου κίνηση με ακολουθούν.κι αν πάθω κρίση?κι αν με πιάσει την ώρα που πάω?κι αν , κι αν , κι αν...μόνιμα ένα \'\'κι αν\'\' ζεί στο μυαλό μου!Αρχίζω πολλές φορές και μισώ τον εαυτό μου που δεν μπορεί να το παλέψει και να πεί, φτάνει πια με όλα αυτά.Βαρέθηκα βρε παιδιά , κουράστηκα...αλλά η δύσπνοια και οι κρίσεις πανικού, εκεί!Ευχαριστώ που με ακούσατε και συγνώμη που σας ζάλισα  :Smile: 
Δεν θυμάμαι και ποιός ρώτησε για το \'\'79\'\'...ναι, είναι το έτος γέννησης μου...

----------


## Dimitris1979

Το Seropram είναι καλό φάρμακο και βοηθάει πολύ. Οι δόσεις όντως ξεκινούν απο 1/4 και αυξάνονται.Τον καιρό που θα φτάσεις να παίρνεις για μία εβδομάδα ένα ολόκληρο ήδη θα έχεις αρχίσει να αισθάνεσαι καλύτερα  :Smile: 

Καλό κουράγιο

----------


## joanna79

Δημήτρη μου ήδη ξεκίνησα να το παίρνω ενα ολοκληρο κάθε βράδυ και δεν εχω δει καμια διαφορα.....Δυστυχώς!!!

----------


## Dimitris1979

Κάνε λίγο υπομονή βρε joanna, δυστυχώς τα φάρμακα καθυστερούν λίγο και πίστεψέ με ξέρω πως οι εβδομάδες μπορεί να μοιάζουν με αιώνες, όμως μη χάνεις το κουράγιο σου...και στην τελική πιο κάτω από εδώ που είμαστε δεν έχει,μόνο ένας δρόμος υπάρχει πλέον,το προς τα επάνω!  :Wink:

----------


## joanna79

Γεια σου Δημήτρη, έχεις δίκιο σ αυτό που λες...πιο κάτω δεν γίνετε.Αλλά όταν σκέφτομαι ο,τι όλα αυτά μου έχουν στερήσει πάρα πολλά πράγματα τα τελευταία 4-5 χρόνια , τρελαίνομαι.Δεν είναι δυνατόν να κάθομαι μέσα στο σπίτι απο ηλικία 25 χρόνων που όλες και όλοι οι φίλοι μου βρίσκονται μέσα στις καφετέριες , και στα κλάμπ, στις συναυλίες και στα μαγαζιά και γω...μέσα κλεισμένη!

----------


## giota

Μπορεί να χρειαστεί να αυξήσει την δόση μην σε φοβήσει αυτό είναι ένα φάρμακο καλό και δεν δημιουργεί εθισμό

----------


## joanna79

s eyxaristw Giota..Tin Pempti exw rantebou me ton giatro kai tha to sizitisw mazi tou mipws ontws xreiazete na afksithei i dosi.

----------


## Dimitris1979

> _Originally posted by joanna79_
> Γεια σου Δημήτρη, έχεις δίκιο σ αυτό που λες...πιο κάτω δεν γίνετε.Αλλά όταν σκέφτομαι ο,τι όλα αυτά μου έχουν στερήσει πάρα πολλά πράγματα τα τελευταία 4-5 χρόνια , τρελαίνομαι.Δεν είναι δυνατόν να κάθομαι μέσα στο σπίτι απο ηλικία 25 χρόνων που όλες και όλοι οι φίλοι μου βρίσκονται μέσα στις καφετέριες , και στα κλάμπ, στις συναυλίες και στα μαγαζιά και γω...μέσα κλεισμένη!


 Ε και δεν βαρέθηκες τόσα χρόνια;Θέλει δύναμη ρε Τζοάννα,κανείς δεν λέει πάρε αυτό το χάπι και θα γίνεις περδίκι.Τα φάρμακα θα σε βοηθήσουν να σταθεροποιηθείς όμως τα κέντρα απόλαυσης του εγκεφάλου σου πρέπει να τα ενεργοποιήσεις εσύ.Δες το σαν φυσιοθεραπεία!Σιγά σιγά, baby steps και θα καταφέρεις να \"τρέχεις\" ξανά, όπως ήταν παλιά!

----------


## Matinaki

kalhspera :Smile: loipon egw exw kanei agwgh me seropram kai xanax...prin ena mhn xekinhsa kai h agwgh sthn arxh htan 1/2 xanax twn 0,25 to prwi,to meshmeri kai 1 oloklhro to brady kai ena oloklhro xapi seropram mono to brady...prin liges meres episkefthka to n giatro mou kai diegnwse oti paw perifhma se toso ligo xroniko diasthma kai arxise na elatwnei tis dwseis apo ta xanax..dhladh sthn arxh egine to 1 miso to brady gia mia bdomada ayto twra pou eimai sth deyterh bdomada elatwshs ekopsa to miso to prwi kai ayto to akolou8w gia mia bdomada pali meta thn allh kobw kai to meshmeriano kai meta menw allh mia bdomada me to miso bradino xanax kai meta thn trith an ola pane kala kobw entelws ta xanax kai synexizw 8erapeia mono me to ena bradino oloklhro antikata8lhptiko seropram.. gia allous 8 mhnes apo ton maio giati toso xreiazetai h 8erapeia kai na ta kopsw swsta opws panta leei o giatros mou gia na mhn exw epistrofh h exarthsh...h agwgh pou mou edwse htan elafria giati den eixa poly sobaro 8ema diegnwse agxwdh diataraxh h opoia opws eipe erixe th dia8esh mou de sas krybw oti an sas pw thn istoria mou isws kai na peite pws mporese se toso syntomo diasthma na ais8anetai kalytrera;;ayto omws pou 8elw na tonhsw paidia einai prepei na afhnoume kapoia tampoo mas pou exei dhmiourghsei h koinwnia mas gia ton psuxiatro...einai ena giatros opws oloi oi alloi...apla kapoia stigmh opws arrwstainoumw swmatika kai pame se pa8ologo h ponaei to gonato mas kai pame se or8opaidiko kai mas dinei antbiwsh gia na perasei etsi kamia fora arrwstainei a8ela mas kai h psyxoula mas kai o psyxiatros mas boh8aei me agwgh katallah gia ton ka8e as8enh me to problhma tou na mhn upoferei h psuxoula mas synexeia kai na mhn briskoume hsyxia pote oute ston ypno mas kai na mhn mporoume na kanoume tis boltes mas giati pa8ainoume kriseis panikou...se kapoioys ola ayta akougontai kinezika px oi goneis mas zousan se allh epoxh kai den mporoun na katalaboun pws kapoia stigmh xreiazomaste thn boh8eia..

----------


## Exo_anagki_apo_agapi

Χαίρετε φίλοι/φίλες. Δεν συμμετέχω πολύ στο φόρουμ αλλά σας διαβάζω όποτε χρειάζεται. Πρόσφατα έμαθα για το χάπι του γέλιου ή της ευτυχίας και διαβάζοντας πόσο ευχαριστημένοι είστε απ'τους θεράποντες σας θα ήθελα να μου προτείνετε κάποιο τηλέφωνο/όνομα να επικοινωνήσω για συνέδρια και πιθανόν αυτής της αγωγής. Ευχαριστώ και καλή συνέχεια σε όλους/όλες.

----------

